# JSF h:inputText h:outputText update Problem



## Zed (8. Mai 2007)

Servus,
ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar:

Ich hab zwei Komponenten die bei der Auswahl eines Knoten im tree2 ihren Wert ändern sollen. 

```
<h:inputText  value="#{treeBacker.nodeValue.value}"/>
		
<h:outputText value="#{treeBacker.nodeValue.value}"/>
```

Bei der hutputText Komponente funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Die h:inputText funktioniert dies nur beim 1 Klick, danach beleibt der Wert immer gleich auch wenn sich der Wert der hutputText Komponente ändert.

treeBacker ist eine ManagedBean mit dem Scope: request

Hat jemand schonmal das Problem gehabt? Oder weiß einer eine Lösung? 

thx 4 help


----------



## Sanix (8. Mai 2007)

Bist du sicher, dass nichts gecacht wurde? Hatte im IE viele solche Probleme. Da musst du teilweise ALLE IE - Fenster schliessen, Cache löschen und Seite nochmals aufrufen.


----------



## Zed (9. Mai 2007)

Ich benutze den Firefox mit WebDeveloper wo ich die Cache aus hab. 

Gestern bin ich auf die Lösung gekommen ich setze das Feld nun duch die Backing- Bean. 

Mein erster Schritt war, ich bin auf die Tomahawk- Komponent umgestiegen. Ich denke das dies nichts ausmacht. Wenn ich auf ein Node im Tree klicke wird ein ActionListener ausgelöst und setzt den Wert.  

Dazu ist es nötig die InputText Komponente an eine Variable vom Typ HtmlInputText zu binden. 

```
<t:inputText  value="" binding="#{treeBacker.textFieldComp}" immediate="true" />
```

Nun kann man die Komponente mit textFieldComp.getValue() und
textFieldComp.setValue(String) bearbeiten. 


```
public void setNodeSelected(ActionEvent e) {
    	textFieldComp.setValue((String)selectedNode.getText());
    }
```


----------

